# dwarf puffer



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

im thinking about selling my red bellys that are in my 55g and geting dwarf puffers i need to know how many can can fit in a 55 whats there water need to be like and eny other good info.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's the best link I've found for the little guys: Dwarf Puffers

You could fit quite a few in a 55g...honestly it might be too big of a tank! Make sure it is well planted and/or decorated!


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

geeze, dwarf puffers in a 55...I would say ten or more. However, as with all puffers, cycling is ESSENTIAL, they arevery sensitive to ammonia, nitrite,etc. Honestly, if I was you, I would put maybe 3 GSPs, start them in fresh (as they are often sold) and then move to brackish and eventually full marine


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

just 10 dwarf puffers in a 55? wow that's...so little. I don't know what your definition of a dwarf puffer is but there are some species out there that are REALLY REALLY small. I have 2 in my 20 gallon plant tank and they're only about 1 inch each and have already stopped growing. If you're talking about the figure 8 puffers and such then around 10 but I would put only 5 or 6 because I think puffers are more fun when there's less. It's just personal preference though...I never liked watching 20-30 puffers running around.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Petsmart had some dwarf puffers in a small tank and I didnt know they were in there until I seen the tag under the tank. Too small for me, I prefer something thats easy to see without being right next to the tank.


----------



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

I picked up 11 dwarf puffers today and wow, I didn't think they would be so small. Are there any other puffers that stay pretty small but not that small?

Also, can dwarf ones puff up?


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

no puffer shoudl really puff up, its a sign of bad stress and could be fatal, If iw as you I would get some figure 8s or green spotted puffers, maybe 2-3 of each


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if you do puffers in a 55 i would do a slightly large species like spotted, red eyed or fig 8

(some species are brackish so if you want an all fw tank make sure you get a fw only species)

dwarf puffers are cool but they are tiny especially in a 55


----------

